# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Digital Assets & Collections Mgr.- Shangri La, Honolulu, HI

## erika.katayama

Shangri La is a museum for learning about the global cultures of Islamic art and design through innovative exhibitions, guided tours, public programs, and digital initiatives. Built in 1937 as the Honolulu home of American heiress and philanthropist Doris Duke (1912-1993), Shangri La was inspired by Dukes extensive travels throughout North Africa, the Middle East and South Asia and reflects architectural traditions from those regions. The permanent collection features objects from Spain, Morocco, Egypt, Syria, Iran, Central Asia, India and parts of Southeast Asia. Shangri La is a program of the Doris Duke Charitable Foundation through the Doris Duke Foundation for Islamic Art. 
The Digital Assets & Collections Manager advances the mission of Shangri La by working with the Executive Director and other staff to document, manage, steward, and maintain custody over the museums unique collections of over 4,000 artworks, archives, library, and digital assets. 
The Digital Assets & Collections Manager supports the museum by coordinating the digitization and recordkeeping of the collections (archives, library, and museum objects) and Shangri Las programmatic initiatives. The position includes collections documentation, digital projects, records management, digital asset management, and database management while working as part of the Museum Team accountable for the overall management and presentation of the collections across multiple formats and platforms. The position advises on collections information related issues (such as copyright and intellectual property) and activities, maintaining current working knowledge of best practices and standards of collections information, records, and digital asset management.


RequirementsCollections Management: Manage Shangri Las museum records in accordance with curatorial priorities, Doris Duke Charitable Foundation policy, and best practices. Coordinate and track access, organization, and transactions involving the collections including: acquisition, accessioning and deaccessioning, conservation, copyright and related permissions, digitization, insurance, inventories, loans, organization, shipping, storage, transport, and other activities related to collections management and registration. Create, edit, and organize standard and custom reports for the organizations needs using Crystal Reports and SQL Server Reporting Services, and maintain the integrity of collection data with SQL queries and updates. Administer the TMS database, including configuration tools, permissions, and periodic updates.
Digital Assets: Oversee, implement, and improve Shangri Las digital asset management system (DAMS) to manage the museums image archives, ensure that accurate and relevant information and events are collected and entered, and facilitate internal and external access and permissions. Serve as the DAMS administrator for Shangri La staff, developing trainings, guidelines and strategies for its use in support of the Shangri Las mission. Coordinate with the IS department as needed to ensure efficiency of backup systems and adequate drive space. 
Archives & Library: Manage Shangri Las historical archives and library in accordance with curatorial and educational priorities, Doris Duke Charitable Foundation policy, the Library of Congress Classification System, and best practices. Coordinate and manage access, movement and transactions involving the archives and library - including their preservation, organization, digitization, and related acquisitions and subscriptions. Coordinate and develop partnerships that broaden access to Shangri Las archive and library resources, and administer the library management system (TinyCat) to track circulation, acquisitions, and facilitate use. 
Other duties as assigned by the Curator of Collections & Exhibitions. 
QUALIFICATIONS 
● Masters degree in library and information science, museum studies or informatics, or relevant field preferred, and relevant work experience; 
● Strong computer skills, including SQL, Crystal Reports, collections management computer software (The Museum System is a plus), MS Word, MS Excel, Adobe Creative Suite; 
● Knowledge of collections management, registration, and digital assets procedures as applied to museums and archives, including cataloguing, locations, accessioning, and deaccessioning, etc. 
● Understanding of emerging media, internet technology, and willingness to learn new technologies and software; 
● Working knowledge of professional best practice museum standards; 
● Ability to work accurately, with consistency and attention to detail; 
● Excellent project management, research, coordination, and organizational skills; 
● Excellent analytical and problem solving skills; 
● Excellent communication skills, both written and oral, and ability to communicate with sensitivity to diverse constituents; 
● Strong interpersonal and verbal skills, and good writing skills; 
● Versatile and adaptable with ability to manage priorities; 
● Ability to work under pressure on concurrent projects; 
● Demonstrated ability to build relationships and work as a team player with staff and consultants; 
● Experience with digitization standards and procedures; 
● Valid drivers license; 
● Flexibility, adaptability, and a sense of humor; 
● Ability to keep matters confidential; 
● Enthusiasm for startup culture and a spirit of innovation regarding collections initiatives that deepen the role of museums as incubators of informal, significant learning; 
● Keen passion for making art, culture and design more accessible to the public; 
● Knowledge of Islamic art, culture and design a plus. 
HOW TO APPLY 
Send a CV and cover letter outlining how you satisfy the desirable job qualifications and functions by: 

 Email to hr@ddcf.org, with Digital Assets and Collections Manager and your last name in the subject line; or Fax to 808-732-4361, referencing Digital Assets and Collections Manager on your cover page. 
Application reviews will begin March 28, 2018 and continue until position is filled. 
_No phone calls or in-person applications, please._ 
It is the policy of the Doris Duke Charitable Foundation to afford equal employment opportunity to all individuals, and we firmly adhere to the equal employment opportunity requirements of all States and localities in which we operate

----------

